# Compost spreader



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

What are your thoughts on using this for topdressing with sand? I only have a 2.5k sqft area. Seems like it would spread a thin layer of sand which is what I'm looking for.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Depending how dry the sand is it might fall through rather quickly.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Depending how dry the sand is it might fall through rather quickly.


That was my first thought as well.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

True. The sand that I usually get always seems to be pretty damp which is why I considered this. hmm I might just buy one and post my findings.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I would think sand would fall through quickly as well, BUT I suppose you could wrap the outside of it with a door/window screen type material to hold some of the sand back.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Let us know what you decide. I am also actively searching for a more efficient way to topdress with sand. I've done a couple "major" leveling projects, and I think I'm to the point where I don't need to do the whole dump and knock down piles of sand thing, so I'm on a mission to figure out a good way to do a light topdressing more often.

One option I've considered is a higher capacity drop spreader like the 36" Lesco, Spyker, or Gandy. They appear to be the exact same spreader with different paint/names on them.








Here is a video of the tow behind version of the Gandy being used to topdress a tennis court. I do think the sand would need to be pretty dry to use a drop spreader effectively.

https://youtu.be/e3P5nRoJeaU​


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

chrismar said:


> I would think sand would fall through quickly as well, BUT I suppose you could wrap the outside of it with a door/window screen type material to hold some of the sand back.


Aw!!! Great idea!


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Ware said:


> Let us know what you decide. I am also actively searching for a more efficient way to topdress with sand. I've done a couple "major" leveling projects, and I think I'm to the point where I don't need to do the whole dump and knock down piles of sand thing, so I'm on a mission to figure out a good way to do a light topdressing more often.
> 
> One option I've considered is a higher capacity drop spreader like the 36" Lesco, Spyker, or Gandy. They appear to be the exact same spreader with different paint/names on them.
> 
> ...


I will, I was looking at the Earth&turf 24D toodresser and they say it can handle 30% moister. But it's 727 plus shipping. My lawn budget is almost out for the year lol.

I wonder what the price tag is on those. Are those the ones they had on weeks auction?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Iriasj2009 said:


> I wonder what the price tag is on those. Are those the ones they had on weeks auction?


There were 2 Lesco ones in the Weeks auction. I think they went for like $60 and $70... not sure what shipping would have been though.

New they seem to run around $500 at most places :? , but SLE Equipment has the Spyker for about $434 shipped. That's the cheapest I've seen for a new one. If I knew it would work, I'm pretty sure I would get $434 worth of use out of one, but if it didn't I wouldn't really have any other use for it... well, I say that. :lol:


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Ware said:


> There were 2 Lesco ones in the Weeks auction. I think they went for like $60 and $70... not sure what shipping would have been though.
> 
> New they seem to run around $500 at most places :? , but SLE Equipment has the Spyker for about $434 shipped. That's the cheapest I've seen for a new one. If I knew it would work, I'm pretty sure I would get $434 worth of use out of one, but if it didn't I wouldn't really have any other use for it... well, I say that. :lol:


If I lived closer to Georgia I would bid on one and pick it up. I'm sure we'll figure something out


----------

